# Spam issues and competition time!



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

First. I would like to apologize for not keeping a better handle on the large amount of spam threads recently. I will make it a priority to log in daily and delete any suspicious threads. I have deleted several hundred threads today and if any of those were from legit users .. I apologize, please feel free to create the thread again.

Alright now for the fun stuff! I want to put together a friendly competition. I will offer a $25 gift certificate to targetzonesports to be used for a blowgun, cones, quivers etc.

Can any of you suggest a good idea for a friendly competition? Ideally I would like an element of luck involved so that any level shooter can have a chance to win. I look forward to your ideas!


----------



## JTslinger (Oct 21, 2015)

Blowgun bingo! You and I discussed this a little a few days back. I think it's a great idea that we can tweak it a little from what we discussed.


----------



## hoggy (Jan 4, 2021)

blowgun poker


----------



## Blowhard79 (Jan 6, 2021)

NaturalFork said:


> First. I would like to apologize for not keeping a better handle on the large amount of spam threads recently. I will make it a priority to log in daily and delete any suspicious threads. I have deleted several hundred threads today and if any of those were from legit users .. I apologize, please feel free to create the thread again.
> 
> Alright now for the fun stuff! I want to put together a friendly competition. I will offer a $25 gift certificate to targetzonesports to be used for a blowgun, cones, quivers etc.
> 
> Can any of you suggest a good idea for a friendly competition? Ideally I would like an element of luck involved so that any level shooter can have a chance to win. I look forward to your ideas!


----------



## Blowhard79 (Jan 6, 2021)

Does targetzonesports have a website? I can't seem to find one to see the products they have available.


----------

